# Felix Lake/Deerpoint Bass 16 Apr 16: 7 lber on video



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I decided to have another fun filled Friday, I love Fridays. Headed back to Felix Lake on Tyndall Air Force Base to see if there were more big bass that wanted to bite. I'm kind of addicted since it gave me those big ones from last month. About 45 mins into the morning, I landed the 7 pounder on a mini lizard. We ended up catching 23 more on various soft plastics before breaking at noon for lunch and heading to Deerpoint for the afternoon. Felix Lake may be the best lake in the panhandle....Deerpoint was a major disappointment. With this being my first time over there, I couldn't believe how bad the shorelines and pockets are just choked out with grass. Well, that obviously made us throw frogs and we whiffed on about 15 topwater bites, it was horrible. I dunno what we were doing wrong, but the bass would smash the frogs and we couldn't hook em. I estimated we lost 3 that were over 5 pounds and another that looked like she was over 8 pounds, could've been an awesome day. I changed to 5 different hooks and still sucked lol. From 1 to 7 at Deerpoint, we landed one bass and it was on a brush hog. So, 13 hours of fishing resulted in 24 bass. Thank God for the 7 pounder, I think a whole tank of gas is worth that...I've got a two week hiatus from fishing coming up, so everyone needs to pick up the slack. Please excuse the language that resulted in the extreme adrenaline rush of fighting a big bass. Thanks for watching!!!

https://youtu.be/L_zgjfDhODo


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Good stuff. Congrats...

NJD


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Instead of compliments, I'm just going to start hatin'!!! You suck! hahaha


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

You fought that fish well. Considering the bait just fell out of her mouth upon landing. Great job!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great photos sure do ad a lot to your reports. Great show. I have never fished DearPoint but have heard about the thick grass. They have frequent drawdowns in an attempt to control the mess. Just recently repairs to the dam dates were completed.


----------



## FLAbassin (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice fish. I'm gonna have to try out Felix. I fish deerpoint regularly and overall it is a pretty good place to fish. It didn't get cold enough this year during the drawdown to kill the grass so there is alot there.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

So Jealous!!!! 

Jealous of the fish AND the time to go!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome fight on the big one!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice bass ! War Eagle !


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Get the dang net!


----------

